# Phantom Ground Throw- Can You Identify?



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

is identified as:

Peco G Switch Lever PPCS L928 

ok, that is fine...but the item pictured appears to be Brass....


When asked, Peco states their unit is Injection Mold Plastic...so, if it's not PECO, then Who?


cale

Link to discussion:

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9867&p=1


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastic can be moulded in the color/appearance of brass. 

Chas


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Cale, 
I have seen numerous digital images of late of black items that take on the hue of the light source color, often times the white balance in the cameras does not adjust properly causing color casts. I believe that this is a plastic molding in black that was overexposed slightly and poorly color managed. 
My $.02, 
Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Peco stock number is SL928. If you do a search on that you will get several hits. Here is one. It looks like it really is black plastic.
http://railsofsheffield.com/large-scale-point-lever-sl928-JJJA11544.aspx


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

You both seem to be on something here! 

thanks 

Don, enjoyed your 4Largescale page! 

cale


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to the link there is a small picture at the bottom. Click on that and it brings up a pretty good size photo of the package.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look at the parts in the package, you can see the throw lever with the round end, which looks similar to the "brass" package, and it appears the shaft of this plastic lever is square in cross section, as in the "brass" picture. Also, looking at the plastic base, the two mounting holes seem to be in the right place (you are looking at the bottom in the package). 

I suspect someone played with the colors. 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Cale, 
I hope to have more for Dean soon. 
Don


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

If you wanted metal, Cale, the Tenmille is very similar to that one... 










Matthew (OV)


----------

